# Micro Mesh Alternative



## Nate Bos (Dec 23, 2013)

Hey guys, just tried out my new Beall bowl buffing set on these acrylic pens and I am very very happy with the results. I sanded up to 1200 with normal sand paper then I used the Tripoli and white diamond wheels. I like this way better than wet sanding with 9 micromesh pads. It is way faster, less messy, actually leaves less scratches than MM and it also works with a CA finish.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 23, 2013)

Pics ??????


----------



## SENC (Dec 23, 2013)

Or you could be hyper-OCD like me and do micromesh then beall buff!


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 23, 2013)

Very nice finish on those !


----------



## longbeard (Dec 24, 2013)

Those look nice, well done. Blanks goes well with the components. 

Try novus #2 & #3 for polish sometime. I can wet sand with 400, then go to #3 then #2, looks like glass when finished.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks for the tip! Think I will try it since my micromesh set is about shot....


----------



## rdabpenman (Dec 24, 2013)

Look great from here.
I sand to 400X, buff with extra fine steel wool and polish with Huts Ultra Gloss.
Works great for me.

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC05052Custom.jpg

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 24, 2013)

Looks good! For my acrylics I wet sand 320/400/600/1200/3000 and then polish with 3M automotive rubbing compound. Probably the only thing that makes it work for me though is I have an old Chinese lathe (The first cheapo I started with) that I don't mind getting wet. I wouldn't dream of getting water all over the variable speed Delta I upgraded to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

